# Chainwheel Rubbing



## wrongway (Jul 7, 2020)

Sorry for all the pictures. I seem to be having no end of.......'fun' with this one. I have 2 out of the 3 bolt heads rubbing on the frame. As you can see it was doing it somewhere down the line before I came along, but not before i removed it. Have I got it assembled incorrectly? Are the washers in the right or wrong place? Is there a tightening sequence?


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Jul 7, 2020)

Did you service- rebuild the bottom bracket? Spindle in reversed? Is the drive side crank positioned correctly, I think I see some extra spindle exposed.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 7, 2020)

St33lWh33ls said:


> Did you service- rebuild the bottom bracket? Spindle in reversed? Is the drive side crank positioned correctly, I think I see some extra spindle exposed.



  I did have it all apart and freshly greased. I don't think I have the spindle reversed, but I guess it's entirely possible. I measured it in the state that it is this morning and it appears that I have the long side on the drive side. I find it interesting that this appears to have happened before to the previous owner(s). That's not fresh scuff marks. Can I pull the driver's side crank arm out a bit? I always assumed it would just fit on one way?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 7, 2020)

St33lWh33ls said:


> Did you service- rebuild the bottom bracket? Spindle in reversed? Is the drive side crank positioned correctly, I think I see some extra spindle exposed.



 I just looked back at the before pictures. It does look like the spindle was flush with the crank arm. I guess I didn't think about there being that much adjustment ability. Must have been too early in the morning and not enough coffee.......


----------



## juvela (Jul 7, 2020)

-----

thank you for all of the good images

one state of affairs which could cause this symptom is a bent spindle

also the spider could be out of alignment

here is a tool made for aligning chainwheels and spiders.  it is called the LaJeunesse and was made by Bicycle Research Products of California:





one simple check you could make to verify spindle straightness would be to remove the drive side arm and hold the tip of a screwdriver up next to the end of the spindle while slowly rotating it.

upon first sighting the chainwheel bolts thought them perhaps replacements from a hardware store because of the lack of finish.  then noted that they all match at do the spacers. still find meself wondering if they be OEM.  is the marking on the chainguard "NERVAR"?  "usually" the arrangement of the chainwheel bolts is done by the manufacturer to give a more finished appearance to the complete assembly.

here are two images from a NERVAR catalogue showing their cottered three-arm chainset both without and with the chainguard:









-----


----------



## wrongway (Jul 7, 2020)

I haven't seen 'NERVAR' on it, but I'll check later.


----------



## juvela (Jul 7, 2020)

wrongway said:


> I haven't seen 'NERVAR' on it, but I'll check later.




-----

upon revisiting the images notice it is readable in one of the pictures showing the front of the chainset.

cannot help but wonder if those chainwheel bolts and spacers are something someone made up.  find it difficult to imagine them as OEM...

-----


----------



## wrongway (Jul 7, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> upon revisiting the images notice it is readable in one of the pictures showing the front of the chainset.
> 
> ...



  I see it now. The bolts and washers do look a bit.....unprofessional. I was thinking that this morning.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Jul 7, 2020)

wrongway said:


> I see it now. The bolts and washers do look a bit.....unprofessional. I was thinking that this morning.




I am not familiar with this crankset, typically when you see a nut and bolt setup on this vintage it means stripped holes so a fix was to add nuts and washers, or that could be the setup, I don’t know. You can pull the drive side cotter and slide the crank outboard until it aligns with the spindle end, that’s where I would start.

If it does clear the chain-stay you can rotate the crank and site down the chain ring to see if it’s bent.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Jul 7, 2020)

Nervar Chrome Steel 170 mm Cottered Crank Set Road 52 / 40 Used   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nervar Chrome Steel 170 mm Cottered Crank Set Road 52 / 40 Used  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




This looks familiar


----------



## wrongway (Jul 8, 2020)

Fixed it! Thanks!!


----------



## AndyA (Jul 12, 2020)

Dear Uncle Wrongway:
Please don't leave us hanging! Tell us how you fixed it!


----------



## wrongway (Jul 13, 2020)

AndyA said:


> Dear Uncle Wrongway:
> Please don't leave us hanging! Tell us how you fixed it!



Oops......sorry. Well, not one of my finer moments. It was brought to my attention by St33IWh33Is that there was too much spindle showing. I just loosened it back up and pulled it away from the frame. lol Only me......


----------

